# Bathroom during class....help!



## afreshstart (May 28, 2012)

I have a problem , I have one substitute teacher who won't let us leave the room for anything , ANYTHING. Last week I got so nervous I had dirrea pains and barely got out of class in time! Every time I see her my stomach starts having dirreha! She won't let us go and I don't want to embrass my self by running out! I dont know the substitutes before hand. What should I do?


----------



## BabyGirlM (May 29, 2012)

Try talking with the sub and let them know that you have IBS or stomach problem (if you are not comfortable say IBS) and may need to go to the bathroom during class, and hopeful that will help, I am a sub myself and if I don't know what is going on I can't help the student or understand what is going on but if I know i can understand and then I know why the need to leave spare the moment.


----------



## Britanny (Jan 16, 2013)

Easy. Get your parents to write a note/email or meet with your head of year or principal and get them to give you a free pass to use the bathroom whenever you need to. Also, relax. This teacher seems to give you a lot of anxiety.


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

A doctors note, from your family doctor, can go a very long way. Speak with your schools guidance office, office, or whoever it may be saying how you need to leave class for medical reasons. Also try for a class transfer? schools are very understanding and they want no bad reputation. If they do not want you to be successful then you may want to switch schools.


----------



## Pepper H (Jan 3, 2013)

Ask her in private about it! Ask her boss if she refuses! Ask you parents to write her a letter! Anything, but you have to do something or else you could end up with a long lasting anxiety thing when in class - my IBS became terrible when I couldn't leave class when in pain.

Alert the school on your health issue and have them take care of you - it's their job. Also, that's an opportunity to make sure all your teachers know they must let you get out of the classroom when you need to leave. If you know you have that possibility, you'll feel more at ease and won't have cramps that easily.


----------



## missnancy (Mar 19, 2013)

My 15 year old daughter has ibs-d. We have it under control for the most part except when she goes somewhere that she cannot leave quickly like school or anywhere I am not with her. If she goes to a social event her stomach hurts and stops a few minutes after she gets there but this makes it a struggle every time. She has been missing school cause as soon as she tries to go she gets anxious with stomach pain. Since its the end of the school year I am having her work sent home. She still has to take the high school assessments though. She doesn't want to tell anyone she has a problem thus making it impossible to take them. When these stomach problems start she never ends up needing the bathroom and they pass because with calcium and fiber supplements we have diarrheal under control. If u haven't tried calcium for the diarrheal please do it worked for her. We are meeting with psychiatrist in a week and she has been seeing therapist. Anybody have suggestions. When she is at home or just out running an errand with me there are no problems.


----------



## prefertoremainunknown (Jun 8, 2013)

I would say its the stress of school and you stress yourself without intending to do so and stress makes symptoms so much more worse, i would say try calm yourself in the lesson i tend to do breathing techniques to help my stomach calm down, try not to eat alot of food during school small, but fulfilling little snacks that may help and drink plenty of water.

Hope things work out for you & godbless


----------



## auburngirl97 (Jul 9, 2013)

missnancy said:


> My 15 year old daughter has ibs-d. We have it under control for the most part except when she goes somewhere that she cannot leave quickly like school or anywhere I am not with her. If she goes to a social event her stomach hurts and stops a few minutes after she gets there but this makes it a struggle every time. She has been missing school cause as soon as she tries to go she gets anxious with stomach pain. Since its the end of the school year I am having her work sent home. She still has to take the high school assessments though. She doesn't want to tell anyone she has a problem thus making it impossible to take them. When these stomach problems start she never ends up needing the bathroom and they pass because with calcium and fiber supplements we have diarrhea under control. If u haven't tried calcium for the diarrhea please do it worked for her. We are meeting with psychiatrist in a week and she has been seeing therapist. Anybody have suggestions. When she is at home or just out running an errand with me there are no problems.


I am the same way,a and have been diagnosed with Generalized Anxiety Disorder. Anyone who has that has a certain person who they do not want to be away from in a episode. I am also 15 and know how troubling it is. Maybe talk to her doctor about putting her on a low dose of a anti-depressent which controls the panic attacks.


----------

